# Snow goose hunting in Southeast Missouri/Northeast Arkansas



## qep11 (Aug 21, 2005)

Can anyone provide me any information about snow goose hunting in Southeast Missouri or Northeast Arkanas? Who to contact? Good areas?Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I hunt in Mo but not that area Im sure its like any place you will just have to put a few miles on the truck I do know that the birds move throu that area in big numbers. I would start in around refuges

P.S. you can often times find the wintering their as well so you can get some good shoots before the C O starts when alot of the guys are not hunting them yet

good luck


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Try to get a hold of Tony Toye. He runs a heckuva spring guided hunt out of Squaw Creek.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think he was looking for SE Missouri.


----------



## qep11 (Aug 21, 2005)

I would still like some more info on snow goose hunting in NE Arkansas or SE Missouri- If anyone could provide anything it would be appreciated


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Check under your gas cap, you will find all the information you need..
Bandhunter


----------



## qep11 (Aug 21, 2005)

Bandhunter- I have put on plenty of miles scouting for SNOWS and I do not need you smarta$$ comments- I just moved to this area from SD (shot plenty of geese there) and I am looking for help- Further, I am not looking for specific spots all I would like to know is general areas. Why do you need to provide comments like this? Does it make you feel better about yourself? I hope not! This forum is for information and that is what I was looking for- I hope that everyone that reads this never provides any waterfowl info to bandhunter- He must be so good that he does not need help!


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Information or hunting spots? Information might be on a specific decoy, technique, or even sucess story.. Not asking where to go hunt. Look through my history see if I have ever asked, where to go hunting? I hope everyone that reads this sees the differance between information and internet scouting..
Bandhunter


----------



## qep11 (Aug 21, 2005)

Bandhunter- It is pretty hard to scout when the snow geese are at least 3 months from being in my neck of the woods. Plus shooting geese down here is knowing which refuges typically hold geese- This is not like ND or SD where there are mass concentrations of birds all over- For the record I was not trying to internet scout- I was looking for information on staging areas! Please find something to do better with your time than harass me about scouting! Remember- I lived in SD and scouted as much as anyone-Burning $1000's during season- You do not know me- and you do not know what kind of hunter that I am- So do not call me an internet scouter or internet hunter- That is very deragatory and I take offense to that! You have probably lived in ND all of your life- So I am sure that at least at the very begining of your hunting in ND you asked someone where some good areas were. If you deny ever asking where the good areas are you are full of SH*&! Additionally, why do you even care? Do you have a honey hole down in this area ? Will I be shooting your geese? I would guess you said no to all of the prior questions-

To all others (Besides bandhunter) that read this post I apologize for making this great forum listen to this but I do not want to be called a internet scouter or hunter- All I wanted was some info! If you do not want to provide any that is fine- But please do not slam me with such slurrs!


----------



## ztrain (Jul 26, 2006)

Relax bandhunter he just wants to know if birds use his area in the fall and spring since they are way up north. Qep11 you just might have to talk with the locals to see what people hunt and all the non-hunters know people that hunt and a pattern will come togethor quick. My guess is you will hear a lot of deer and turkey stories. Check sporting good stores, locals post pics and do they sell lots of waterfowl gear? Small start but will kill some time at least before the birds show up if they use your area.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> To all others (Besides bandhunter) that read this post I apologize for making this great forum listen to this but I do not want to be called a internet scouter or hunter


Its funny funny reading that stuff. But I think you are a internet scouter. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## qep11 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info ztrain- You were right a lot of info on turkeys and whitetails- Goosebuster 3, why do you care? Again- you do not know me! Please do not write if all you plan to do is criticize!

Several people have contacted me outside of the forum- Its too bad that they do not feel relaxed enough to write inside the forum- They are probably worried that they will get harassed like I have.

In a nutshell, we are talking about snow geese, these animals are destroying habitat and we need to reduce their abundance. In my opinion, as hunters we need to help each other out to alleviate this problem. Isn't that the purpose of an informative snow goose forum?


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Sure let me give you the GPS cordinance...I am sure that will help...
Bandhunter


----------



## qep11 (Aug 21, 2005)

Bandhunter- You must be the best goose hunter in the world!! Did you not read my last post to you? I did not ask for any info about Maryville, ND or ND for that matter! I am sure that you have never asked anyone where the geese are or typical staging areas- As I stated before you are MR GOOSE- I think you should change your login name to MR GOOSE- so everyone will know how great of a goose hunter you are!

I have a great idea you should write me back another idiotic comment! Honestly, why do you care?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Let's not get nasty guys. If you don't have anything useful to post, only insults...I ask that you not post at all.

Thanks.


----------



## qep11 (Aug 21, 2005)

I apologize Chris- All I wanted was some snow goose info!


----------

